
First GDPR lawsuits filed seeking €7.6B against Facebook, WhatsApp, Android - blopeur
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/max-schrems-launches-first-legal-cases-under-gdpr-1.3508177
======
blopeur
This didn't take long, on the same day GDPR kicks in Three complaints worth
€3.9 billion were filed against Facebook and two subsidiaries, WhatsApp and
Instagram via data regulators in Austria, Belgium and Hamburg. Another
complaint worth €3.7 billion was filed with French data protection authority
France CNIL in the case of Google’s Android operating system.

